# Cutter choice



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm giving some thought to getting another cutter. I have an old Zino Davidoff cutter that I think has gotten a tad dull. At the very least, it's dirty and loose (don't go there) and I feel the need for a new cutter. My wife gave me a beautiful Fuente Fuente Opus X scissor cutter that I use a lot and it will probably replace the Zino that I leave with my ashtray and lighter that I use on the porch. But, I still could use one to leave in the office for my lunchtime smokes. I'm using a crappy plastic cutter now.

Anyway, I'd like to hear your take - which way should I go - Palio or Xikar?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Palio:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Xikar! :tu


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Palio is my choice.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Palio


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Palio... However I do have a Xikar multi-tool that I use on occasion. Do you want a double guillotine cutter that will work great or a guillotine/scissor hybrid that also cuts pretty good?


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow. You guys are fast.

I probably should have set up a poll (as if I knew how to do that).


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Palio - a cut above! :tu


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Palio... However I do have a Xikar multi-tool that I use on occasion. Do you want a double guillotine cutter that will work great or a guillotine/scissor hybrid that also cuts pretty good?


double guillotine cutter that will work great :tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

try a v-cut or a punch!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Palio, man. It's the only choice as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Xikar is my choice.


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

tchariya said:


> try a v-cut or a punch!


Thanks, I have. I'm not a fan.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

It took a while, but my xikar is practically my other right hand.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Sir Ashton said:


> double guillotine cutter that will work great :tu


Then you answered your own question. That is the Palio. A Xikar cutter is not a standard guillotine cutter it has a somewhat scissor action which I find cumbersome to use as they age. If one blade is slightly sharper it will cut its half first then the other blade will cut.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

lenguamor said:


> Palio, man. It's the only choice as far as I'm concerned.


:tpd:


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Another vote for Palio :tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Had a Xikar. Have a Palio. Like the Palio better.

MCS


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

wait a minute here - you mean there is a cutter OTHER than Palio?


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yea its called an Xikar, Its great you should try it :r


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a Palio, Xikar, Xikar MTX and others. My recommendation is to pick up a couple of Havana Cutters for the office/car and that way if you lose it, no big deal. With that said, I only use my Palio or Havana cutters and the Xikars rarely ever get used.

scottie


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I just tried both at a herf and ordered a Xikar today FWIW!


----------



## Leitner (Sep 3, 2007)

Eternal Rider said:


> Xikar is my choice.


:tpd: Ditto... I joined CS too late to get in on the Palio buy but I will probably get one eventually. I do *love* my Xikar though.
Kelly


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

i've enjoyed the xikar i've used thus far.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Leitner said:


> :tpd: Ditto... I joined CS too late to get in on the Palio buy but I will probably get one eventually. I do *love* my Xikar though.
> Kelly


I've been here since July 2006 and so far, I missed all three of them. Still, my xikar will do until they come out with neon orange palios


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I have both a XiKar and a Palio, and I prefer the latter.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I've had a Xikar since I started and its been working great for me, however, I ordered a Palio from the Group Buy...so I guess I'll find out what I prefer in the next couple of weeks


----------



## jrw (Oct 21, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I have both a XiKar and a Palio, and I prefer the latter.


Moi aussi (me too). The two companies appear to be equally good in customer service (I've had two Xikar's replaced in the last month after I clumsily dropped them both, the original AND its replacement, and no questions asked) and I carry the Xikar in my pocket at all times (just in case I have to open an emergency air hole when I'm away from the house), but the Palio is all I ever use at home where most of my smoking is done.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Palio:tu


:tpd::ss:ss


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

I love my Xikar. I've never used a Palio, but I wasn't super impressed by them when I started looking for a cutter.
For those that said Palio what makes them so awesome?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Spect said:


> I love my Xikar. I've never used a Palio, but I wasn't super impressed by them when I started looking for a cutter.
> For those that said Palio what makes them so awesome?


Like jrw said, both companies have excellent customer service. But I have had to use the replacement feature for XiKars twice, as they have fallen apart on me twice. Palio also has "self sharpening blades", where XiKar does not. I just think Palio makes a "cleaner" cut in the cigar, always perfect.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Palio Palio Palio:tu


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Spect said:


> I love my Xikar. I've never used a Palio, but I wasn't super impressed by them when I started looking for a cutter.
> For those that said Palio what makes them so awesome?


I'm a little confused. You never used a Palio, but you weren't impressed? Everyone has their own likes and dislikes, personal preferences, etc. If I was going to "look" for a cutter though, as it's primary function is to cut my cigars, I would think I would want to use all the ones I looked at to see how they cut. If after trying them the cuts were the same then I could move on to other attributes of the product that appealed or did not appeal to me and make my decision based on those criteria. Bottom line, if you are happy with the product you chose and it is working for you then you made a great choice and that's all that matters.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I didn't know what I was missing until I got my Palio. :2


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

I was looking for a nice cutter. One of the things that was important for me is that it be a little different. I decided on the credo synchro cutter in a polished stainless finish. I love this cutter, its got a solid sturdy feel to it and works great. Like the other 2 it also has a lifetime warranty. The retail is normally 65 to 90 bucks but I found a local shop that had them for 39.95.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Those of us that have owned both Xikar and Palio cutters know the clear choice is Palio.


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks all! Palio does seem to have the edge (no pun intended).

I may just have to get me one of them soon. :tu


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Xikar. 100% Lifetime gurantee!


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's what you need at the office:


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Love my Palio!!! Never tried a Xicar, but the Palio puts all other cutters I've ever used to shame.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

I too not long ago was in this same bind. Thankfully a friend had bought a xikar and i got to play around with it. While it is nice and stylish, it left a step in the cigar. Kind of like /\ . So I looked for different ones yet again. Well I went to my local B&M and the guys there never heard of a Palio. They all used xikar multi tool. The one with the scissors cut. Well I found it was nice that you could maneuver it more, but it did not give a clean cut. So I went ahead and bought a Palio, seeing as I could return it if I wasn't happy. Well let me say, this thing is the best cutter I have ever used hands down. Cuts very clean, feels good to cut with (the xikar is a bit awkward to use without a table, imo) and has a lifetime guarantee, what else could you ask for?

So my choice would be a Palio!!


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

BostonMark said:


> Xikar. 100% Lifetime gurantee!


If only the gurantee coverd loss! I lost mine on the golf course a couple of months ago. I will look for the next group buy on a Palio and give it a try. Had my Xikar for a couple of years and it was OK but now I'm using a cheapie that actually cuts better. I have several cheap ones scattered around, golf bag, car glove compartment, and shop. I'm more likely to lose one than wear it out.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Palio is far superior to any other cutter I have ever tried. Most people that would suggest anything but Palio have never tried one or are just stubborn.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

BostonMark said:


> Xikar. 100% Lifetime gurantee!


Same with Palio. You can take your Palio to any authorized dealer and they will replace it with a new one free of charge, no questions asked.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sawyer said:


> Palio is far superior to any other cutter I have ever tried.


:tpd:

I have many Xikars and other cutters.
Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Another vote for Palio.
:tu


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Ahh the age old question: Palio or ... what was that one called ... 

Seriously, I've only ever owned the Palio but I can't imagine a cutter being any better. Add my vote for the Palio :tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Another vote for Palio here. I love mine!
:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Well just pulled the trigger on my first palio...hope it'll be the best and last one I'll ever need.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Another vote for Palio here.

The XiKar Scissors (MTX Multi-Tool) can't be beat for portability. Takes up very little room in the pocket and can even be attached to a kay ring if you so desire.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

Casting my "vote" as Palio... for sure. :tu


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Xikar! :tu


:tpd:


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Palio. I second the motion that they make a hi-viz orange or yellow one...hmmmm, maybe a group buy for a custom, Club Stogie Hi-Viz Palio? :ss


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

gromit said:


> Palio. I second the motion that they make a hi-viz orange or yellow one...hmmmm, maybe a group buy for a custom, Club Stogie Hi-Viz Palio? :ss


Well, I don't know about anything "neon", but something special has been talked about and I'm sure in due time we'll finalize something. No time line though, we'll make sure you all know when it does.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

While I like the feel and style of my Xikar and find it easy to use it does not cut anywhere near as clean as my Palio. Since receiving my Palio I have not used my Xikar so it is soon to be relegated to the golf bag.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

gromit said:


> Palio. I second the motion that they make a hi-viz orange or yellow one...hmmmm, maybe a group buy for a custom, Club Stogie Hi-Viz Palio? :ss


I'd be down with orange...or they should do an NFL Commemorative series, with each team's colors and logo. They'd have to license it through NFL, but I'll bet it would sell.

If they don't, Xikar or one of the others will.


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> I'd be down with orange...or they should do an NFL Commemorative series, with each team's colors and logo. They'd have to license it through NFL, but I'll bet it would sell.
> 
> If they don't, Xikar or one of the others will.


I'll second that.

I'll put in an order right now for a Forty-Niners one.

Actually, the possibilities are endless - NFL, MBA, NBA, NHL, NASCAR...well, you get the idea.


----------



## Just Quaff (Sep 23, 2007)

Xikar. I was hesitant at first but really like it now!:tu


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Sir Ashton said:


> I'll second that.
> 
> I'll put in an order right now for a Forty-Niners one.
> 
> Actually, the possibilities are endless - NFL, MBA, NBA, NHL, NASCAR...well, you get the idea.


a 49ers fan in Jersey??? wassup fellow faithful! i'm all for an orange Palio... Go Giants! :tu


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> a 49ers fan in Jersey??? wassup fellow faithful! i'm all for an orange Palio... Go Giants! :tu


Yeah, I got into football late in life. I had no interest in sports when I was a kid - my dad was only interested in golf. Anyway, I didn't get into football until I met a good friend of mine in 1990 and at that time the Niners (and Joe Montana) ruled! I never cared for the Giants or Jets, so...

I even named my dog Niner. He's a yellow lab. Still pushing along. He'll be 13 this New Years Eve!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

"They can have my Palio when they pry it from my cold, dead hands!"


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

cquon said:


> "They can have my Palio when they pry it from my cold, dead hands!"


Oh, come on brother. Don't hold back. Tell me how you _really_ feel!

:r


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a xikar, and after all the good reviews here I am ready to pull the trigger on a Palio. Should I wait for another group buy or just go ahead and order it. It seems to run about $48. If someone wouldn't mind could you tell me what the price was for the group buy.:tu


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Palio:tu


:tpd:


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

palio just got my first one...was always using xikar palio is far superior imo....:2


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

My Xikar looks great..... just sitting there collecting dust while I use my Palio all day everyday.

:tu


----------



## krash (Sep 24, 2007)

Since I've gotten a Palio, I don't even know where my Xikar is anymore.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Got my Palio today, will never use another cutter. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

I use a no-name 2-blade all-metal cutter, does the job great. I wouldn't want to shell out bucks for an expensive cutter, as I'd kick myself if I lost it!


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmm I like a "bullet" type cutter myself.:2


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Presbo said:


> Hmm I like a "bullet" type cutter myself.:2


Me too.


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

OK I got my Palio in the mail today, pretty cool. Question, are there differet size palio cutters? mine seems kinda small the circle the blades form I mean. It barely makes a 50 ring cigar. My Xikar would be able to cut one in half, the palio barely opens enough just to cut the cap. I guess thats all you need though huh.


----------



## banu (Oct 20, 2007)

I like a bullet cutter, but I've also got an old V cutter.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

stirwood said:


> I guess thats all you need though huh.


Yep, additionally I've had no problem taking the cap off a 60 rg cigar.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a colibri hobnail cutter.. its big enough to cut a 54RG cigar into two and a no name punch cutter.. but thinking of getting a palio cause the hobnail feels awkward when cutting a thin gauge cigar.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

palio


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

stirwood said:


> OK I got my Palio in the mail today, pretty cool. Question, are there differet size palio cutters? mine seems kinda small the circle the blades form I mean. It barely makes a 50 ring cigar. My Xikar would be able to cut one in half, the palio barely opens enough just to cut the cap. I guess thats all you need though huh.


Your Palio should cut up to a 60 ring gauge smoke!

I have been using the same Palio for roughly 8 years now as my "go to" cutter and it's as sharp as the day I bought it.

If you ever have a problem with your Palio, you may exchange it at any authorized Palio retailer :tu

I hope this helps.

~Mark


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

xikar but I am thinking of adding palio----More stuff :ss


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I will probably be getting my second Palio in the mail on Monday so next week I will be start my Palio Pass. See thread HERE. I'm not sure of any details yet but this will be great for people that want to try the Palio.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I know this has been said 100 times, but.........Palio. My :2


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a xikar, and have had to send it back two times each time is was replaced and broke again. It is now sitting in the grave yard(junk Drawer). 

Palio is the way to go...
:2


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I didn't know what I was missing until I got my Palio. :2


true that!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

[No message]


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

I have two Xikars and one Palio.

So far, it's Xikar all the way for me


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

These Havana cutters do a real good job. Good to have a couple around as backup. Under $5.00


----------

